# New iPhone at WWDC '09?



## brycematheson712

I've been following the flood of rumors that have arose over the past month or so. I must say, I am SO excited. What are you takes on it? Personally, I think it's going to outsell the Palm Pre 100x over, but then again, I'm not a Palm or Sprint fan.

If you're not familiar, here's a link with some of the most PROBABLE specs. We'll find out for sure on Monday: http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/19/next-iphone-to-launch-july-17-with-oled-display-and-glowing-appl/


----------



## Sir Travis D

I think it will be a flop just like the first one. It doesn't appeal to business people because it doesn't have a keyboard.

[YT]C5oGaZIKYvo[/YT]


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> I think it will be a flop just like the first one. It doesn't appeal to business people because it doesn't have a keyboard.



Did you mean:
[YT]C5oGaZIKYvo[/YT]

+1 though, i hate the iphone, att only and no keyboard..


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> I think it will be a flop just like the first one. It doesn't appeal to business people because it doesn't have a keyboard.
> 
> [YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5oGaZIKYvo[/YT]





LOL, yeah it was such a flop that it is only the number 1 sold phone in the USA and only like tripled Apple's stock since it's release.

You'll get past the no keyboard part.  I own both an iPhone and a blackberry and the iphone in functionality and interface trump my blackberry 10 fold.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> LOL, yeah it was such a flop that it is only the number 1 sold phone in the USA and only like tripled Apple's stock since it's release.
> 
> You'll get past the no keyboard part.  I own both an iPhone and a blackberry and the iphone in functionality and interface trump my blackberry 10 fold.



Business people won't get past it. It doesn't appeal to them. A random survey between six fortune 500 companies in Ohio showed that 96 percent prefered blackberry over an iphone.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> Business people won't get past it. It doesn't appeal to them. A random survey between six fortune 500 companies in Ohio showed that 96 percent prefered blackberry over an iphone.



cite your references because I can make up stuff just like that and I can assure you that the iPhone is still the number one selling phone, regardless of who is using it.  The bottom line is, MORE people are using it.  The only reason I have a blackberry is because that is what my work uses with their contract.  Had we got a contract through AT&T I would have my work pay for my iPhone, but we went with Verizon instead, and Sprint and Nextel before that.

A lot of it has to do with the contract more than anything else when it comes to business phones.  There really isn't anything my blackberry can do that my iPhone can't do either.  Both support POP and IMAP so you can get all your emails, and both support voice, data and SMS but the iPhone has multi touch which makes all the web based apps run like 100 times smoother.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> cite your references because I can make up stuff just like that



www.sa-bn.com

@I believe that you make stuff up "just like that".


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> LOL, yeah it was such a flop that it is only the number 1 sold phone in the USA and only like tripled Apple's stock since it's release.
> 
> You'll get past the no keyboard part.  I own both an iPhone and a blackberry and the iphone in functionality and interface trump my blackberry 10 fold.



Whats currently the #1 selling smartphone? Blackberry curve if i remember right.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> www.sa-bn.com



You can't be serious, how is that even a reputable source?



> Whats currently the #1 selling smartphone? Blackberry curve if i remember right.



Actually, you are right but by barely, and it didn't outsell the iPhone the last two quarters it was only recently that it outsold it.

However, it seems that the main reason the blackberry curve out sold the iPhone this last quarter is because everyone who is wanting to buy an iPhone is waiting until AFTER WWDC to see if a new one gets announced, so they will be able to buy the new one instead of the current model.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> You can't be serious, how is that even a reputable source?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you are right but by barely, and it didn't outsell the iPhone the last two quarters it was only recently that it outsold it.
> 
> However, it seems that the main reason the blackberry curve out sold the iPhone this last quarter is because everyone who is wanting to buy an iPhone is waiting until AFTER WWDC to see if a new one gets announced, so they will be able to buy the new one instead of the current model.



Lol do you even know what you're talking about? They got blackberries because they saw all of the features they have.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> You can't be serious, how is that even a reputable source?.



Simple, it isnt a reputable source.. Why would someone have a website with just one sentence on it... I live in ohio, ive never seen anything on the news about this, and all i ever watch is military channel, history channel, or the news(mainly what i watch anyhow, i would have seen it as if this "survey" happened it would have been on the news).. The iphone is a decent phone, but i believe in some places a blackberry or windows mobile smartphone, or even the new palm pre have their places also.


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Simple, it isnt a reputable source.. Why would someone have a website with just one sentence on it... I live in ohio, ive never seen anything on the news about this, and all i ever watch is military channel, history channel, or the news.. The iphone is a decent phone, but i believe in some places a blackberry or windows mobile smartphone, or even the new palm pre have their places also.



I did a reverse DNS look up and then did a whois on the IP of the site.  It is a personal site hosted on road runners consumer broadband....hardly a reputable site.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> I did a reverse DNS look up and then did a whois on the IP of the site.  It is a personal site hosted on road runners consumer broadband....hardly a reputable site.


\
And facts are facts, the blackberry is the top selling phone.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> \
> And facts are facts, the blackberry is the top selling phone.



Out of the last 4 business quarters, 3 of them in a row went to the iPhone, and 1 quarter (the most recent) went to the blackberry.  that means the iPhone has still out sold the blackberry, but just not in this last business quarter.

Until anyone can come up with a multi touch phone they won't be able to even come close to the intuitiveness of the iPhone's interface.  Google maps with multi touch is soooo much better than just regular touch screen.

When I was in Chicago last summer I downloaded an app that told me every train and every bus, where it went, where to get on and where to get off, the line color or bus number and then laid it out over google maps.  Pretty freaking damn sweet since I don't live in Chicago but still wanted to find my way around.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> Out of the last 4 business quarters, 3 of them in a row went to the iPhone, and 1 quarter (the most recent) went to the blackberry.  that means the iPhone has still out sold the blackberry, but just not in this last business quarter.
> *
> Until anyone can come up with a multi touch phone* they won't be able to even come close to the intuitiveness of the iPhone's interface.  Google maps with multi touch is soooo much better than just regular touch screen.
> 
> When I was in Chicago last summer I downloaded an app that told me every train and every bus, where it went, where to get on and where to get off, the line color or bus number and then laid it out over google maps.  Pretty freaking damn sweet since I don't live in Chicago but still wanted to find my way around.



Palm Pre, reviews are pretty good on it. Multi touch, multitasking, copy and paste, mobile tv, good browser, etc. One heck of a phone, might bring the fledgling palm back into the smartphone market. Plus @ Sir Travis, the blackberry is the top selling in total, but in the last few quarters the iphone has been selling better, and will probably take the crown from the blackberry, unless the palm pre steals some thunder from the iphone.


----------



## bigd54

Ive read through all this just to see an arguement. haha I just want to know one thing is if the new iphone is released does atnt still have the exclusive rights for it or with this new iphone could verizon or other phone companies get there hands on it.


----------



## bomberboysk

bigd54 said:


> Ive read through all this just to see an arguement. haha I just want to know one thing is if the new iphone is released does atnt still have the exclusive rights for it or with this new iphone could verizon or other phone companies get there hands on it.



Verizon gets the iphone next year sometime i believe.


----------



## brycematheson712

Sir Travis D said:


> Business people won't get past it. It doesn't appeal to them. A random survey between six fortune 500 companies in Ohio showed that 96 percent prefered blackberry over an iphone.



Name one thing you can do on a Blackberry that you can't do on an iPhone. Exactly. Nothing.

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...ons_to_pick_iphone_over_blackberry_storm.html


----------



## mep916

Damn, I just got my wife an 8GB 3G model. According to the engadget article, I could have waited and got double the storage and a bunch of other fancy stuff for the same price. Oh well.


----------



## bomberboysk

brycematheson712 said:


> Name one thing you can do on a Blackberry that you can't do on an iPhone. Exactly. Nothing.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...ons_to_pick_iphone_over_blackberry_storm.html



How about a keyboard? Actually i think the palm pre is pretty superior to the blackberry/iphone due to the touchstone charger, the multitasking, copy/paste,etc. One heck of a phone...


----------



## brycematheson712

The iPhone has a full QWERTY keyboard. Although it's virtual, it may be one of the best touchscreen keyboards ever. People always rag on it since it's not a physical keyboard. Any phone takes getting used to. Spend some time with the virtual keyboard and you'll love it just as much, if not more, than any other keyboard you've had on any other phone.

A wireless charger? How is that even called a feature? It's more of a cool-factor than actual usability. I have no problem with plugging in a charging cable...just like the millions of phones out there.

Copy/Paste, Multi-tasking, all of this will be introduced in the iPhone 3.0 Software upgrade. Just wait until it's released, and we'll see how the reviews stack up against the Pre.


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> The iPhone has a full QWERTY keyboard. Although it's virtual, it may be one of the best touchscreen keyboards ever. People always rag on it since it's not a physical keyboard. Any phone takes getting used to. Spend some time with the virtual keyboard and you'll love it just as much, if not more, than any other keyboard you've had on any other phone.
> 
> A wireless charger? How is that even called a feature? It's more of a cool-factor than actual usability. I have no problem with plugging in a charging cable...just like the millions of phones out there.
> 
> Copy/Paste, Multi-tasking, all of this will be introduced in the iPhone 3.0 Software upgrade. Just wait until it's released, and we'll see how the reviews stack up against the Pre.



That's the keyword, virtual.


----------



## bomberboysk

brycematheson712 said:


> The iPhone has a full QWERTY keyboard. Although it's virtual, it may be one of the best touchscreen keyboards ever. People always rag on it since it's not a physical keyboard. Any phone takes getting used to. Spend some time with the virtual keyboard and you'll love it just as much, if not more, than any other keyboard you've had on any other phone.
> 
> A wireless charger? How is that even called a feature? It's more of a cool-factor than actual usability. I have no problem with plugging in a charging cable...just like the millions of phones out there.
> 
> Copy/Paste, Multi-tasking, all of this will be introduced in the iPhone 3.0 Software upgrade. Just wait until it's released, and we'll see how the reviews stack up against the Pre.



Actually i love the idea of wireless charging, i have alot of cables on my desk to begin with, and once you factor in the fact half of themm fall inbehind my desk when nothing is hooked up.... genius idea.


----------



## bigd54

bomberboysk said:


> Verizon gets the iphone next year sometime i believe.


Do you have any kind of source for this?


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/wireless/phones/2009-04-26-apple-verizon-iphone_N.htm


----------



## tlarkin

bigd54 said:


> Do you have any kind of source for this?



The only source you are going to find is confirmations that Apple has tested their phone on CDMA standards which Verizon is a CDMA provider, where ATT is GSM.


----------



## brycematheson712

So now that the new iPhone 3GS has been announced, what do you guys think? Yay, nay?

I'm excited and am definitely going to get it. For those who are currently iPhone 3G owners, it doesn't look like much reason to upgrade, but since I will be a first-time owner, it's looking very appealing to me.

Is the new announcement still enough to win you over the Pre?


----------



## tlarkin

32gig iPhone for $299 is a damn good price.  I wonder if that comes with a contract?  I might pick one up if I can do pay as you go so I can hack it for T-Mobile like my 1st gen iPhone.


----------



## brycematheson712

Yeah, considering that the 32GB iPod Touch is about $500 I believe.


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> Yeah, considering that the 32GB iPod Touch is about $500 I believe.



LOL WRONG
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPod-touch-2nd-Generation/dp/B001FA1O0E


----------



## tlarkin

I think he meant $500 when they first came out?


----------



## brycematheson712

Yeah, they were $499 when Apple first released the 32GB. That's a ridiculous price.


----------



## massahwahl

Pretty cool stuff!

Im a Blackberry user...addict I should say, but I cant lie and say that the iphone is not appealing to me as a business user. My entire life revolves around what my phone can do and help me get done for work. I really wish one of the devices would include a superior or upgradeable microphone unit so I could do interviews from my phone, that would be sick! Im going to be keeping my eye on this one though...


----------



## Sir Travis D

ukulele_ninja said:


> Pretty cool stuff!
> 
> Im a Blackberry user...addict I should say, but I cant lie and say that the iphone is not appealing to me as a business user. My entire life revolves around what my phone can do and help me get done for work. I really wish one of the devices would include a superior or upgradeable microphone unit so I could do interviews from my phone, that would be sick! Im going to be keeping my eye on this one though...



Uh, how can it appeal to you as a business user if it doesn't have a keyboard? ..


----------



## PabloTeK

You don't need a keyboard Travis! My dad uses an old Nokia 6320 for work and he prefers that over the Blackberry supplied for emails. A keyboard just makes them incredibly bulky... He also has an iPod Touch and actually prefers that to the Blackberry affair too...


----------



## Sir Travis D

PabloTeK said:


> You don't need a keyboard Travis! My dad uses an old Nokia 6320 for work and he prefers that over the Blackberry supplied for emails. A keyboard just makes them incredibly bulky... He also has an iPod Touch and actually prefers that to the Blackberry affair too...



Is your dad a business man like me? And if you don't need a keyboard, *why do laptops and keyboards have keyboards?*


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> Is your dad a business man like me? And if you don't need a keyboard, *why do laptops and keyboards have keyboards?*



Oh so you are a business man huh?  What businesses do you run off your blackberry enterprise server?


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> Oh so you are a business man huh?  What businesses do you run off your blackberry enterprise server?



I run a home based business off of Ecomstation and OS/warp, I cannot disclose the name.


----------



## PabloTeK

Sir Travis D said:


> Is your dad a business man like me?



*ROFL*

He's the second-in-command to a multi-million pound NHS Agency. And why do keyboards have keyboards? Well at the least I'd be a bit hacked off if my keyboard didn't do what it said on the box!


----------



## Sir Travis D

PabloTeK said:


> *ROFL*
> 
> He's the second-in-command to a multi-million pound NHS Agency. And why do keyboards have keyboards? Well at the least I'd be a bit hacked off if my keyboard didn't do what it said on the box!



I'm first in command of a multi million dollar agency as well. And you still haven't told me why there are keyboards if they are not needed?


----------



## PabloTeK

Look, a phone doesn't need a keyboard, it's supposed to be small, light and used to call people, you know, like a phone does. A keyboard is when you want to use something for an extended period of time. I know if I tried to use that Curve he has for anythign longer than a short email, I'd give up.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> I'm first in command of a multi million dollar agency as well. And you still haven't told me why there are keyboards if they are not needed?



Yeah and I am an astronaut, super hero, model, billionaire that can fly to the moon and fart rainbows.

keyboards aren't needed on phones, for someone who runs a multi million dollar business you are pretty obtuse.


----------



## Sir Travis D

You're calling me fat, tlarken? I don't see a need for that. And laptops are small, light, and used to call people as well. You still won't explain this to me.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> You're calling me fat, tlarken?



That right there is just golden, golden I tell you.  You think obtuse means fat?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Yeah.


----------



## tlarkin

OK, I wasn't speaking in terms of geometry I was speaking terms of literacy, like in our language we speak.

Obtuse in math terms just means non sharp, and since short angles make sharper points, obtuse angles make duller points.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> OK, I wasn't speaking in terms of geometry I was speaking terms of literacy, like in our language we speak.
> 
> Obtuse in math terms just means non sharp, and since short angles make sharper points, obtuse angles make duller points.



Obtuse in math means an angle greater than 90 degrees. I just learned this.
You're calling me dumb then?



			
				Urban Dictionary said:
			
		

> not the sharpest tool in the shed   *60* up, *7* down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gentle way to say that someone is just unintelligent.
> -Danny failed his third test this week.
> -Well, he's not not the sharpest tool in the shed, you know.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> Obtuse in math means an angle greater than 90 degrees. I just learned this.
> You're calling me dumb then?



acute also means sharp.  If I wanted to call you dumb I would have just said you are dumb.  Obtuse really means in this syntax that being a self proclaimed millionaire business man has probably jaded your view on technology, thus making your thoughts on it dull, or dim witted or lacking the ability to critically think about what you are exactly saying.

You don't have acute sensibility on what we are talking about because you think that a keyboard is needed for a business phone, when it is clearly not.  It is a preference.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> acute also means sharp.  If I wanted to call you dumb I would have just said you are dumb.  Obtuse really means in this syntax that being a self proclaimed millionaire business man has probably jaded your view on technology, thus making your thoughts on it dull, or dim witted or lacking the ability to critically think about what you are exactly saying.
> 
> You don't have acute sensibility on what we are talking about because you think that a keyboard is needed for a business phone, when it is clearly not.  It is a preference.



Right, I guess my economical status could have influenced my comments. I still think it's unappealing to business people, including most of the people that work for my company.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> Right, I guess my economical status could have influenced my comments. I still think it's unappealing to business people, including most of the people that work for my company.



yeah, I bet your economical status does affect your thinking quite a bit


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> yeah, I bet your economical status does affect your thinking quite a bit



And I feel that your political views affect your apple opinions.
http://www.yugatech.com/blog/anything-apple/is-apple-the-republican-and-microsoft-the-democrat/


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> And I feel that your political views affect your apple opinions.
> http://www.yugatech.com/blog/anything-apple/is-apple-the-republican-and-microsoft-the-democrat/



uh I don't even know how to respond to that.  You think I am a republican?   I am definitely not a conservative as far as political beliefs go, and no my opinion is based on my experience.

You being the CEO of a million dollar company though with people working under you, you sure do have a lot of free time to surf the web and computer forums.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> uh I don't even know how to respond to that.  You think I am a republican?   I am definitely not a conservative as far as political beliefs go, and no my opinion is based on my experience.
> 
> You being the CEO of a million dollar company though with people working under you, you sure do have a lot of free time to surf the web and computer forums.



Its just travis being an @$$... Techincally he cant own anything anyhow as he is under the age of 18, and therefore cannot OWN a business(well, at least in most states, as you cannot own property under the age of 18).


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Its just travis being an @$$... Techincally he cant own anything anyhow as he is under the age of 18, and therefore cannot OWN a business(well, at least in most states, as you cannot own property under the age of 18).



Yeah, because you see half a line of text saying what my age is, you believe it. :good:


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Its just travis being an @$$... Techincally he cant own anything anyhow as he is under the age of 18, and therefore cannot OWN a business(well, at least in most states, as you cannot own property under the age of 18).



I know I was feeding a troll and was rather quite enjoying it.  I don't believe anyone who comes on any forum on the Internet and boast about being rich and a business man, and yes I am well aware that a 15 year old can't own anything.  

It would be possible he works for his father's company and is just talking out his ass but who knows or who really cares?

Oh well you ruined my fun I was going to see what crap he would post next.  Guess I need to go eat lunch or something.  At work I am just watching automated tasks go by so today is a light work day.


----------



## brycematheson712

Wow...can you say...off-topic? Shall we get back to the iPhone?


----------



## Sir Travis D

What is there to get back to? It's another flop.


----------



## brycematheson712

A flop? Bull shit! As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones. I would NOT call that a flop.


----------



## tlarkin

brycematheson712 said:


> A flop? Bull shit! As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones. I would NOT call that a flop.



He is a troll, just feed him slowly so he can make retarded comments and keep us entertained.


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> A flop? Bull shit! As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones. I would NOT call that a flop.



I don't appreciate liers who swear at the same time.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:IPhone_sales_per_quarter.png

You about doubled the real answer. :good:
21,170,000
http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/02/05/50m.blackberries.sold/
Apparently one company sold more than double that in blackberries.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> I don't appreciate liers who swear at the same time.
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:IPhone_sales_per_quarter.png
> 
> You about doubled the real answer. :good:
> 21,170,000
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/02/05/50m.blackberries.sold/
> Apparently one company sold more than double that in blackberries.



You know that in the reference you posted it said blackberry sold its 50 millionth unit from its debut, 10 years ago!  That is on average 5 million per a year units sold.  The iPhone will smash those records when it hits it's 10th year anniversary.

Actually they are projected to hit 45 million this year

http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/31/4...million-subscribers-worldwide-by-end-of-2009/

Pretty amazing compared to the blackberry which has been around for a decade.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> You know that in the reference you posted it said blackberry sold its 50 millionth unit from its debut, 10 years ago!  That is on average 5 million per a year units sold.  The iPhone will smash those records when it hits it's 10th year anniversary.
> 
> Actually they are projected to hit 45 million this year
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/31/4...million-subscribers-worldwide-by-end-of-2009/
> 
> Pretty amazing compared to the blackberry which has been around for a decade.



Yeah, the reason the blackberrys dont sell as well though is they are a business/professional oriented phone while the iphone was marketed as a phone for everybody.


----------



## tlarkin

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, the reason the blackberrys dont sell as well though is they are a business/professional oriented phone while the iphone was marketed as a phone for everybody.



I have both a blackberry and an iPhone and yes the blackberry enterprise server software while glitchy as all hell at times does have some very nice features and integration into your mail/calendar servers.  However, the same thing can be accomplished with an iPhone because the iPhone has a full blown OS running on it, so it is controlled at the client level instead of the server level which has it's pros and cons.  Pros because you don't have to set up a server, cons are perhaps you don't get as much control over what the end user does but I don't really see that as a problem.

I still wish that the iPhone had user replaceable batteries though, that I am not a fan of.  Mine still works great though and the battery will still last about 1.5 days using voice and data.


----------



## brycematheson712

Sir Travis D said:


> I don't appreciate liers who swear at the same time.
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:IPhone_sales_per_quarter.png
> 
> You about doubled the real answer. :good:
> 21,170,000
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/02/05/50m.blackberries.sold/
> Apparently one company sold more than double that in blackberries.



Wow, retard. I said, "As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones." As in...total. I, as well as many others, would agree that you need to work on your English.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...e-smartphone-market-share-doubles-in-q1-2009/


----------



## bomberboysk

brycematheson712 said:


> Wow, retard. I said, "As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones." As in...total. I, as well as many others, would agree that you need to work on your English.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...e-smartphone-market-share-doubles-in-q1-2009/



Actually your thinking of the ipod touch AND iphone sales are more than 35million, apple hasnt sold 35 million iphones..(yet).


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> Wow, retard. I said, "As of Q1 2009, they have sold more than 35 million iPhones." As in...total. I, as well as many others, would agree that you need to work on your English.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...e-smartphone-market-share-doubles-in-q1-2009/



You're calling me a retard? You get your APPLE sources from a website named "ilounge".. LOL


----------



## brycematheson712

iLounge? It's a website about everything iPod, iTunes, Apple, etc. Of course the information is going to be legitimate.

And you think Wikipedia is a credible source? A website where ANYBODY in the whole world can change and skew the information? Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> iLounge? It's a website about everything iPod, iTunes, Apple, etc. Of course the information is going to be legitimate.
> 
> And you think Wikipedia is a credible source? A website where ANYBODY in the whole world can change and skew the information? Yeah, I don't think so.



If it's an all ipod/apple stuff website it's biased.. LOL


----------



## brycematheson712

Facts and numbers aren't biased. Opinions are.


----------



## tlarkin

brycematheson712 said:


> Facts and numbers aren't biased. Opinions are.



Dude watch out, this guy thinks he is a bad ass millionaire business man, and get this, he thinks Alienware is not a rip off but Macs are.  Yes, he is sort of special.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> Dude watch out, this guy thinks he is a bad ass millionaire business man, and get this, he thinks Alienware is not a rip off but Macs are.  Yes, he is sort of special.



Yeah, he is a troll, in one thread posting how great alienware is, then in another saying he hates alienware.


----------



## `PaWz

Maybe he realized how much he got facked over by an overpriced paperweight.


----------



## brycematheson712

tlarkin said:


> Dude watch out, this guy thinks he is a bad ass millionaire business man, and get this, he thinks Alienware is not a rip off but Macs are.  Yes, he is sort of special.



Haha. A multi-millionaire at 15? Yeah, bs.


----------



## bomberboysk

`PaWz said:


> Maybe he realized how much he got facked over by an overpriced paperweight.



Prolly, he shoulda got a mac for that price, at least they use quality components.


----------



## tlarkin

brycematheson712 said:


> Haha. A multi-millionaire at 15? Yeah, bs.



Oh yeah I know golden scroll back a few pages and read our conversation we had.  Priceless, and when I call him obtuse it gets even more hilarity ensues.



> Prolly, he shoulda got a mac for that price, at least they use quality components.



Whaaaat?  How can a re-branded Dell be over priced?  LOL


----------



## mx344

lol wow this has been very entertaining, ive spent a whole 20 minutes reading all the posts all worth it...Its a never ending debate, it won't go anywhere.
Just cause they sell more of one phone doesnt make that phone better, it just means that more people *prefer* it, its all your opinion, thats why they make different phones and styles...


----------



## `PaWz

Travis, you're obtuse.  Go lose some weight!


----------



## `PaWz

I got a Dell a year ago, and while it's still kicking strong, the screen sucks ass, and the whole thing feels flimsy.


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> Facts and numbers aren't biased. Opinions are.



Hey they did not sell 35 million phones.
Look it up anywhere.
Google it. http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=how+many+iphones+have+been+sold&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10&fp=nNex9vi2WG4

Find a non mac biased website that tells otherwise before you insult me.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> Hey they did not sell 35 million phones.
> Look it up anywhere.
> Google it. http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=how+many+iphones+have+been+sold&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10&fp=nNex9vi2WG4
> 
> Find a non mac biased website that tells otherwise before you insult me.



LOL dude they are selling them so fast they don't know the actual number it is estimated around 25 million as of now and they are _projected_ to sell 35 million total by the end of this year.

Maybe you should take some of your millions of dollars and hire someone to read things for you with better reading comprehension?  Perhaps?


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> LOL dude they are selling them so fast they don't know the actual number it is estimated around 25 million as of now and they are _projected_ to sell 35 million total by the end of this year.
> 
> Maybe you should take some of your millions of dollars and hire someone to read things for you with better reading comprehension?  Perhaps?



I spend my money by taking limo rides around town and throwing eggs at poor people.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Hey they did not sell 35 million phones.
> Look it up anywhere.
> Google it. http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=how+many+iphones+have+been+sold&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10&fp=nNex9vi2WG4
> 
> Find a non mac biased website that tells otherwise before you insult me.



They have sold 35million, but not iphones only, iphone os based devices though, yes they have(iphone and ipod touch). Plus having your email in your sig is gonna get you nothing but spam from the bots that spam the forum...


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> They have sold 35million, but not iphones only, iphone os based devices though, yes they have(iphone and ipod touch). Plus having your email in your sig is gonna get you nothing but spam from the bots that spam the forum...



Prove it.
edit: Prove they sold 35 million phones. That other guy is calling me an idiot because I don't believe it.


----------



## `PaWz

Which post?


----------



## Sir Travis D

brycematheson712 said:


> Facts and numbers aren't biased. Opinions are.



This one. He's calling me wrong (essentially an idiot) even though his own numbers proved that he was wrong..


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Prove it.
> edit: Prove they sold 35 million phones. That other guy is calling me an idiot because I don't believe it.





Sir Travis D said:


> This one. He's calling me wrong (essentially an idiot) even though his own numbers proved that he was wrong..



http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/iPhone+news/news.asp?c=12876

I said over 35million iphone os based devices, which include ipod touch and iphone.


----------



## `PaWz

Sir Travis D said:


> This one. He's calling me wrong (essentially an idiot)


 That's quite a stretch.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/iPhone+news/news.asp?c=12876
> 
> I said over 35million iphone os based devices, which include ipod touch and iphone.



Did I say you called me an idiot? No. When you pointed out that it was 35 million + the ipods, that guy still told me "numbers don't lie" with no explanation.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> This one. He's calling me wrong (essentially an idiot) even though his own numbers proved that he was wrong..



Where did he say the word idiot? He simply stated a fact, if you think it applies to you, you have a guilty conscience?



Sir Travis D said:


> Did I say you called me an idiot? No. When you pointed out that it was 35 million + the ipods, that guy still told me "numbers don't lie" with no explanation.



You said to prove it, i did.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Where did he say the word idiot? He simply stated a fact, if you think it applies to you, you have a guilty conscience?
> 
> 
> 
> You said to prove it, i did.



No you did not. You proved they sold 35 million iphones and ipods. I wanted someone to prove him correct, in saying that they sold over 35 million iphones which they have not.


----------

